# Chrono - 4 years old - BYB dog



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Male german shepherd. Oversized. 4 years old. Neutered at 6 months.

I'm just curious about his conformation. He's definitely no show dog but I'm still interested in the specifics.









Stack

Sorry, I did my best to follow the instructions. It's hard to do it alone! 

Also I apologize about the tail, I couldn't get him to look away from me without using some sort of motivation, but when I do his tail goes up(alert position). His tail goes against standard anyway because he hooks the end to the left.









Profile
(ignore the screwed up prong collar, my mom did that)









Headshot. It's snowing in the picture, he doesn't have doggy dandruff .


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

HE is one absolutely handsome dog!!!!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chance&Reno said:


> HE is one absolutely handsome dog!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like him, I like his topline. He looks a bit square and leggy yet balanced. I bet he's very athletic.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Chrono is one handsome boy! Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Adorable dog!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liesje said:


> I like him, I like his topline. He looks a bit square and leggy yet balanced. I bet he's very athletic.


He is athletic, but because of his large size he's more like a football player vs a gymnast. If there's an obstacle he'd sooner smash right through it than jump over or go around.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very leggy male with good withers, good topline, good placement of a croup that should be longer. Very good angulation in front though his upper arm should be longer. Good angulation in the rear. I would like to see tighter feet. Excellent pigment (dark eyes, mouth). I would like to see more masculinity, but he is neutered so that doesn't help.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Definitely not a pro, but I'll give it a shot. 

Looks to be a bit tall. Kind of loose feet (if that's the right term)? Gay tail, strong, high pasterns. Lovable face.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

lhczth said:


> Very leggy male with good withers, good topline, good placement of a croup that should be longer. Very good angulation in front though his upper arm should be longer. Good angulation in the rear. I would like to see tighter feet. Excellent pigment (dark eyes, mouth). I would like to see more masculinity, but he is neutered so that doesn't help.


Thank you so much!



Konotashi said:


> Definitely not a pro, but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> *Looks to be a bit tall.* Kind of loose feet (if that's the right term)? Gay tail, strong, high pasterns. Lovable face.


Oh yeah, he's definitely tall. 30" tall, haha .


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

I saw BYB and imagined a totally different looking dog LOL. I think he's very handsome. Not your typical BYB dog IMO.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ramage said:


> I saw BYB and imagined a totally different looking dog LOL. I think he's very handsome. Not your typical BYB dog IMO.


Haha thank you! Yes I think I lucked out when I got him because so far he's healthy, has a nice solid temperament, and has nice drives(I'd like more play and less prey, though). I consider him to be a BYB dog because his father is from show lines but has no conformation titles, and his mother, who comes from workinglines, doesn't appear to have any working titles. Plus the breeder was going for size and color over temperament and health. Boooo! :thumbsdown:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice topline.
Gay tail? Probably just his attitude at the moment.
Hard to tell about the feet.
Leggy and a little square.
Not much angulation front or rear.
Would like a tighter mouth.
Having said all that, he's a beautiful animal.


----------

